# [2014] Rented Marriott Newport Coast, 4/19-4/26, 2 bedroom villa, 695



## jtmic5 (Apr 15, 2014)

2014 Easter Weekend

4/19-4/26

My father and I own 40+ weeks at Marriott Newport Coast and since we only stay there a few weeks a year, we've been renting the rest of the weeks on Redweek for four years.  I have one 4/19-4/26 week available (last minute cancellation)


* The date is fixed and I only rent out by weeks (7 nights)

** Rate for 695/week (fixed), as of 4/15/2014, Only One unit left.  

****although subject to Newport Coast's availability, Ocean View has been requested at the time of booking

---------------------------------------

*Note: According to a Marriott rep, all of the units at Newport Coast have 'unassigned' views meaning no owners can guarantee 'Ocean View' If you have any villa preference (eg. Ocean View, Garden View, Newer Building, Near the pool...), I will be happy to request it for you.

---------------------------------------

Description:

2-bedroom/2-bath Tuscan style villa

Approximately 1,238 square feet

Sleeps 6-8 people

---------------------------------------

Newport Coast Villa is a classy, exclusive seaside destination with sweeping views of the Pacific Ocean and Catalina Island. You can watch the youtube video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omJfX4_rFJQ

List of Newport Coast amenities can be found on: http://www.marriottvacationclub.com/vacation-resorts/marriott-newport-coast/amenities.shtml

Area Attraction: Disneyland, Legoland, Beaches, Balboa Island, Catalina Island, San Diego Zoo, San Diego Wild Animal Park, Sea World

-----------------------------------------

Rental Process: I can provide you with the copy of the current reservation and an agreement form upon request. Once you agree to the rental term, send it with a copy of your ID (I advise you to cross out your dl # and address for your own security reason).

I will call Marriott to change the reservation and have them send you an official confirmation to your email address. You can then confirm directly with Newport Coast and if everything looks good, you can pay me via paypal within two days.

Thank you for your interest,

Taejoon "TJ" Kim

Dugrasu


----------



## jtmic5 (Apr 16, 2014)

*still available*

2 bedroom, 2 bathroom Marriott's fully furnished villa still available.

My father and I own 40+ weeks at Marriott's Newport Coast and we've been renting on TUGs for more than 5 years.  I generally rent this week for $1500 + but there was a last minute cancellation, so I will post here for one more day.

  I will call Marriott and change the booking under your name right away and have them send you an official confirmation email.  Payment must be made before Thursday 5pm EST.  I only accept paypal payment.   

thank you,
TJ


----------



## jtmic5 (Apr 16, 2014)

*just rented out*

The last unit was just rented out, thank you everyone for your interest.

[Out of compliance dates deleted - please see forum rules.]


----------

